# Atomic Annie



## Drone_pilot (Apr 24, 2006)

In 1953, the army created a 280 mm gun to fire battlefield nukes. 

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/atomicbomb.wmv


----------



## Reloader (Apr 24, 2006)

Good link, DP. Impressive stuff.


----------



## ArcticWolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Have seen this video before - it's very impressive. But it also makes me think of Hiroshima and Nagasaki...


----------



## Bombardier (Apr 25, 2006)

Great Vid Droney 
Hopefully this type of weapon will never have to be used again.


----------

